# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  ليلة البسلك الأبيض .. فساتين زفاف

## دموع الغصون

مجموعة فساتين زفاف 2012 من اختياري وتجميعي 
بتمنى تروق لذائقتكم 
واحكولي انو أحلى واحد برأيكم ؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*بصراحة يا دموع انا عجبني تصميم هاد
واتوقع اله شكلة من ورا ...




وهاد كتير ناعم وسمبل... مع انه صعب تلاقي عنا هيك تصميم 
اغلبه خرز ولمع



*

----------


## shams spring

مشكووووورة على هالتشكيلة الحلوة .... زوووءك حلو ^_^

----------


## دموع الغصون

بشكرك كتير على مرورك وتعليقك 

هلا كل الفساتين كان الهم صور من اكتر من زاويه وتركيز على الحركات وهيك فانا حاولت اختصر واخد اكتر صوره شامله لكل ملامح الفستان 
ومعك حق هالفساتين من مصممين اجانب مو عرب ومن مواقع عالميه 
انا ما بحب الحركه و اللمعه كتير بالفساتين بضيعو بهجة العروس 
انبسطت كتير بتواجدك بهالموضوع 
وان شاء الله بنشوفك احلى عروس

----------


## shams spring

*فعلا الخرز واللمع بضيع بهجة العروس وانا دائما بنفر منه 
**ان شاء الله انتي كمان بنشوفك احلى عروس ^_^
**.
.
.

** وانتي ايش اكتر واحد عجبك؟؟
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله كلهم حلوين متت لخليتهم هالقد بس يعني كانو نتيجة  فلترة عدة مراحل لهيك صعب اختار واحد بس 






ياويلي هدول بس تعملي زوم على ادق الحركات وتشوفيهم يعني انسي عالم من الخيال كل فستان منهم بس بدك تستوعبي الفكره حركه هاديه مو طبيعيه و طريقة تمازج ولا اروع من هيك و تناقس الاقمشة وكيف المزج بينهم

----------


## shams spring

*كتير حبيت حركة الشبرة ,, ,بتعطي رونق انوثي ذو طابع خاص
وعفكرة من غير ما اعمل زووم قماش هاي الفساتين مبين انه روووعة


حركات بتلفتني : شاحط الفستان الخلفي "الذيل"
ايضا شكلة الخلفية
والشبرة الي من الامام
كمان في تصاميم بتكون قبة الفستان "جامدة واقفة " كتيـــــر رووووعة 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بافلعل ببروز الجمال والانوثه بنعومه و رقي 
راق لي مروركِ و تعليقكِ الجميل

----------


## (dodo)

هاااااااااااااد كتير حلووووووووو
كلك زووووووق يادموع

----------


## مادلين

wedding_dress_2012.jpg كتير حلوين .............

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

كتير حلوين 

كلك زوء دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

> هاااااااااااااد كتير حلووووووووو
> كلك زووووووق يادموع


اختيارك بجنن دودو نعوم كتير 
يارب نشوفك أحلى عروس بس لتخلصي دراستك اول 
يسلمو على المرور الحلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

> ملف مرفق 4288 كتير حلوين .............



واو نعوم كتير و بسيط كتير وفيه فخامه 
ربي يوفقك بحياتك ونشوفك عروس

----------


## دموع الغصون

> كتير حلوين 
> 
> كلك زوء دموع


كتير حلوين ما بتكفيني بدي شوف انو اكتر واحد عجبك 
يسلمو كتير لمرورك 
و أكيد الزوء زوئك ولو

----------


## rand yanal

ممممممممممممممممم.. حلوين بس دائما انا إلي وجهة نظر بفستان الزفاف انه لازم يكون على رقبته شي متل قبه او شال أو على الأكتاف .. مشان عند التصوير ما تتطلع الصورة بلا اللون الأبيض .. 

 مشكورة دموع على التشكيله الحلوه  :Smile:  :Smile:  

يعطيكي العافيه .. ^_^

----------


## rand yanal

متل هاد بطلع حلو على التصوير حتى بدون التصوير أييي أحلى..


Wedding-Dresses-2012-Elegant.jpg

----------


## &روان&

هاد كتييييير حلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو كيتر رند على المرور والتعليق الجميل 
وجهة نظر جميلة 
ان شاء الله بنشوفك احلى عروس وبفستان ستايله متل ما بتحبي وبتفضلي 
راق لي اختياركِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

زوئك الأحلى روان 
بالفعل كتير ناعم و بسيط و تداخل الاقمشه فيه بيعطي انوثه اكتر 
اختيارك مميز 
وعقبال ما نشوفك احلى عروس

----------


## rand yanal

> يسلمو كيتر رند على المرور والتعليق الجميل 
> وجهة نظر جميلة 
> ان شاء الله بنشوفك احلى عروس وبفستان ستايله متل ما بتحبي وبتفضلي 
> راق لي اختياركِ


تسلمي يا دموع .. انتي الزووووق والله ^_^

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الزوء زوئك رند 
بشكرك على متابعتك*

----------

